# Cockatiels



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I've wanted one for ages and I will eventually get one or two lol.

I've got lots of different books on them that I'm working my way through etc, but there are somethings books dont cover.

What are yours like?
What's the best cage for a 'tiel? (will be given lots of out of cage flight time)

How much roughly does your tiel cost you a month?


and anything else you want to share 


thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

One of the tamest birds I ever had was one I bred and kept for myself. He used to free fly all around the village and confuse people by making telephone sounds while sat in trees.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> One of the tamest birds I ever had was one I bred and kept for myself. He used to free fly all around the village and confuse people by making telephone sounds while sat in trees.


aww bless him.

I'm hoping to teach mine to whistle a nice happy tune


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I don't know about feeding solitary birds,but the cost per week isn't worth thinking about...a pint of lager would cover it.
The biggest expense is vets bills if your bird gets very ill.

Don't forget cockatiels are experts at noticing a window open a couple of inches...hundreds disappear every year to careless owners.Get into a routine of checking your doors and windows before you open a cage.
Before I let my birds out I hang a tea towel over both door handles....it's so easy to forget they're out if you answer a knock on the door.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

poohdog said:


> I don't know about feeding solitary birds,but the cost per week isn't worth thinking about...a pint of lager would cover it.
> The biggest expense is vets bills if your bird gets very ill.
> 
> Don't forget cockatiels are experts at noticing a window open a couple of inches...hundreds disappear every year to careless owners.Get into a routine of checking your doors and windows before you open a cage.
> Before I let my birds out I hang a tea towel over both door handles....it's so easy to forget they're out if you answer a knock on the door.


I already go through that routine with the ferret, it's a case of making sure the cats are out, shutting the bathroom door, shutting my bedroom door (windows never open as the cats could escape, and the blind is always down as I'm too lazy to faff and open it and i dont like the idea of people in the street seeing in my room lol). And nobody comes in my room without knocking anyway (got my lot well trained here )

I plan on putting money to one side for vet bills and if I don't have enough to cover it then mum will pay, she wont let any animal suffer.

I did cost it all out once, but it seemed a shockingly low amount per month for a pet so I didn't trust my calculations 

I plan on feeding plenty of fresh fruit and veg but I doubt that will cost me anything as I'll just nick bits from the fridge lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

shoreset said:


> i already go through that routine with the ferret, it's a case of making sure the cats are out, shutting the bathroom door, shutting my bedroom door (windows never open as the cats could escape, and the blind is always down as i'm too lazy to faff and open it and i dont like the idea of people in the street seeing in my room lol). And nobody comes in my room without knocking anyway (got my lot well trained here )
> 
> i plan on putting money to one side for vet bills and if i don't have enough to cover it then mum will pay, she wont let any animal suffer.
> 
> ...


*Sounds like you've given it some thought...STOP...Doesn't cost a lot to feed one bird...STOP...Where's the fridge?...STOP...Would mum like a new friend?...STOP.*...:thumbup:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

had one many moons ago,there great pets, quick to talk,don't cost a lot obviously apart from the cage, only problem i had with mine is he broke his beak the vet stuck like putty on it  but my sister in law just cut it down and he was fine  but sadly the Mother in law was babysitting and opened window and he got out and never saw him again , never spoke to her for years for it :thumbsup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I have 1 called Oscar hes is 17 yrs old now  can be really noisy but lovely birds His favourite place used to be ceiling fan going round he isnt out of cage as much now eyesight not great or his flying likes to walk about floor tho


----------

